# Books that Deal with Crohn's Disease, Ulcerative Colitis and IBD



## mikeyarmo (Dec 19, 2006)

I would first like to remind everyone that Crohn's Forum has its own Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis Bookstore. Purchases from there will have a portion of the revenue donated to fund IBD research. The bookstore can be found at: http://astore.amazon.com/crohnsforum-20

This forum is a place to read and give your own reviews of books that deal with Inflammatory Bowel Disease. They can be purely scientific (like a medical overview of the disease), deal with the emotional aspect, the diet aspect, or any other aspect of the disease.

Each review should provide some general information about the book and should also provide either a personal summary of what was in the book, actual listing of some information (facts) from the book and any other information you may deem important.

It is my hope that people can use this section to learn more about their disease based on the information found in the many books that deal with topics that affect our disease in some way. Since there is so much information out there, I hope that this place can summarize a lot of it to allow everyone to really easily learn a lot about managing this disease. This is no substitute for these books, but hopefully it can allow you to determine which books may be the best for your goals in controlling IBD.

Here is a list of the books I will be adding in the future:

The Angry Gut: Coping With Colitis and Crohn's Disease
Bowel Continence Nursing
Breaking the Vicious Cycle: Intestinal Health Through Diet
Care of Gastrointestinal Problems in the Older Adult (Springer Series on Geriatric Nursing)
Coping with Crohn's Disease: Manage Your Physical Symptoms and Overcome the Emotional Challenges
Crohn's Disease & Ulcerative Colitis (Your Personal Health Series)
The Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis Fact Book
Current Diagnosis & Treatment in Gastroenterology
Diet for a New America: How Your Food Choices Affect Your Health, Happiness and the Future of Life on Earth
The First Year---Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis: An Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed
Fit for Life: Not Fat for Life
Gastroenterology Nursing: A Core Curriculum
Gastrointestinal Nursing
The Good Gut Guide
Inflammatory Bowel Disease (Clinical Gastroenterology)
Inflammatory Bowel Diseases
The Maker's Diet: The 40 Day Health Experience That Will Change Your Life Forever
Management of Chrohn's Disease
The New Eating Right for a Bad Gut : The Complete Nutritional Guide to Ileitis, Colitis, Crohn's Disease, and Inflammatory Bowel Diseaese
The Ostomy Book: Living Comfortably With Colostomies, Ileostomies, and Urostomies
Positive Options for Crohn's Disease: Self-Help and Treatment
Stoma Care And Rehabilitation
What Your Doctor Hasn't Told You and the Health Store Clerk Doesn't Know
What Your Doctor May Not Tell You About Autoimmune Disorders:


----------



## stephrena (Jan 23, 2007)

I have read a few of these books....Got 4 at the library last weekend, found lots of good info....Sometimes, reading stuff can be overwhelming because it is so much info to digest. I am a newbie, and I feel overwhelmed, stressed, and frustrated, but reading some of those books have helped, that is for sure.


----------



## AngieL (Mar 29, 2007)

*!*

Great post.  Informative stuff for us!  Thanks.  :tongue:


----------



## deanhp (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a few of those books. the most recent one I picked up was the makers diet by jordin s rubin. A friend at work told me about the book. She said her friend went on the diet and was cured completely of chrohns desease. That gave me inspiration and I just got the book. So Im reading it now. I cant wait to try out the diet.


----------



## HDGirl (Aug 4, 2007)

*it can be overwhelming*

Yes, I agree many of those books can be overwhelming and depressing.  It is important to not feel doomed after reading them.  They are there to help and for newbies it may make you feel like your life is over.  Let's face it, we only search for info when we need it.  When we are in remission, we don't need to read about Crohn's.  Take the info as help,  not as your life's bio.  Take the info to make you stronger.  The more you know and expect the better prepared you are.


----------



## Mazen (Aug 19, 2008)

Here are some books that helped me; The first one is a general book about IBD dealing with everything related to the disease and written by a patient expert; the other 3 are dietary guidlines :

http://www.amazon.com/First-Year-Ul...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1219142961&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/New-Eating-Right-Bad-Gut/dp/0452279763/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b

http://www.amazon.com/What-Eat-IBD-Comprehensive-Ulcerative/dp/0981496504/ref=pd_sim_b_1

http://www.amazon.com/Breaking-Vicious-Cycle-Intestinal-Through/dp/0969276818/ref=pd_sim_b_1


----------



## Paulah28 (Aug 24, 2008)

DeanHP....what was the name of the book? Did you get anything out of it?


----------



## Crohns08 (Sep 22, 2008)

Breaking the Vicious Cycle by Elaine Gottschall is an excellent book, so far her diet is working great for me!


----------



## Gravebandit (Sep 25, 2008)

The makers diet, jordin rubin or something like it...it's a good read, the diet definitely helps alot, but I haven't gotten a full cure, but then I haven't been taking probiotics or any of the stuff they try to sell. Just generrally follow the book's recommendations in regards to diet.


----------



## teeny5 (Oct 5, 2008)

After reading the article "The Scariest Health Threat You've Never Heard Of" in the September issue of Glamour magazine I took a look at this website:

http://www.donnajacksonnakazawa.com/blog/?page_id=7

Haven't gotten her book yet, but interesting data she reports on.


----------



## Joe (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, I have ordered _What To Eat With Ibd: A Comprehensive Nutrition and Recipe Guide for Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis_

I'll see how it goes, and let others know.


----------



## Han Shan (Oct 17, 2008)

Joe,

I have been following the advice in that book as well as the advice in _The New eating right for a bad gut _ by James Scala since the beginning of July.  The advice is virtually the same in both books. I have been doing very well since religiously following their nutritional guidelines. I also took a round of Sedacrohn when I started the diet, which I think has played a real role in me regaining my health. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## teeny5 (Oct 19, 2008)

I really liked James Scala's book.  Helped me narrow down what might be problematic...I really had no idea as to what things can cause intestinal distress.

Another book that I got that deals with autoimmune diseases in general has helped me too...interesting since many of the diseases seem to be interrelated and you are more likely to get others once having one.  

_Living Well With Autoimmune Disease: What your doctor doesn't tell you...what you need to know _ 

By: Mary J. Shomon

You can get it on Amazon.com along with the book I mentioned earlier that I finally got and began reading it is:

_The Autoimmune Epidemic:  Bodies Gone Haywire in a World Out of Balance-and the Cutting Edge Science That Promises Hope_

By: Donna Jackson Nakazawa


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, think I might pick up a few.


----------



## Mazen (Nov 17, 2008)

I just read the "Breaking the Vicious Cycle" book explaining the Specific Carbohydrate diet. I started this diet about a week ago and i feel it's making me feel better with much less pain.

I suggest if you want to go on this diet to read the book, and also chekc the online sites baout it as some are very helpful in defing what you can and can't eat, as well as recipes.


----------



## ChronsSUCKS (Jan 17, 2009)

Anybody know of any non-medical books? It's easy to get mentally wrecked from this disease, it would be nice to read something written by a psychologist or someone like this.


----------



## MikesAngel21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Some _non medical_ books Ive read- 

Learning Sickness- A year with Crohn's disease Author: James M. Lang
GREAT READ!

It Takes more than guts Author: Phillip Van Hooser

Just Fine- Unmasking concealed crohnic illness & Pain Author: Carol Sveilich, MA
the last one is not all about crohn's disease but is a great read with stories from real people about there struggles with crohnic conditions. 

Get to know your gut- Everything you wanted to know about burping, bloating, candida, constipation, food allergies, farting, and poo but were afraid to ask. Author: Joan Sauers
The last one is a interesting read lol I keep it by the toilet people seem to get a kick out of it. and it does have interesting stuff in it. 

Here are some _medical_ ones though that were worth reading:

Straight from the gut: Living with crohn's disease & UC
This one is a great book. It talks about dealing with Prednisone, Dealing with insurance and employment, finding emotional support, and resources, and about finding state of the art treatment. its definetly one every one should own. 

Crohn's disease & UC- Everything you needed to know Author: Fred Saibil, M.D.
also a medical book, but a good resource


----------



## MikesAngel21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Almost forgot- I just picked up a book that's not really a book but It's been working great for me. I use it to track everything I eat like a food diary. It just makes it kind of fun, Yes I'm a dork but I always forgot to write it all down before. But it's got a weight tracker in it. and it helps remind me to take my supplements. and you can track my hunger/fullness as well. If you can't tell i'm still excited about this one. lol 

The Ultimate Diet Log  Author: Suzanne Schlosberg & Cynthia Sass


----------



## jessicajoy7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Coping with Prednisone- it's a MUST read for any crohn's patient since we all seem to have prednisone chained to us...no we don't ALWAYS have to take it, but we know it's just around the corner.  

http://www.amazon.com/Coping-Prednisone-Other-Cortisone-Related-Medicines/dp/0312195702


----------



## Roman (May 27, 2009)

I haven't read it but my gf is reading it. It has to do with macrobiotics. Supposedly the author has crohn's disease and experienced terrible symptoms but since starting this particular diet, which by the way has some foods I've never even heard of, she hasn't had any signs of the disease in 20 years or so. 

http://www.amazon.com/Controlling-Crohns-Disease-Natural-Way/dp/1575668319


----------



## Mazen (Jul 2, 2009)

Coping with Crohn's Disease: Manage Your Physical Symptoms and Overcome the Emotional Challenges ; is a book written  by a psychologist who has Crohn's

http://www.amazon.com/Coping-Crohns...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1246542895&sr=8-1


----------



## danman (Jul 2, 2009)

I think I've seen that book before Mazen.


----------



## Timmytoogood (Jan 3, 2010)

I am looking for a book light on diet and psychiatric/emotional advice and heavy on what scientific studies have shown works at keeping Chrohn's disease or its symptoms in check.   Can anyone suggest something along that line?  

(It makes sense that diet would make a difference but what I eat doesn't appear to affect my symptoms one way or the other.)


----------



## shazamataz (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Timmy, I'd look around on the web, lots of info out there!


----------



## Timmytoogood (Jan 4, 2010)

I have found quite a bit on the web.  I guess I was looking for the magic book. The problem is there are soooo many different ways Crohn's can attack you, so there's a lot of advice that won't apply to many of us with the disease. So I'm picking my way through the reviews and looking for tips on regulating my Crohn's wherever I can get it.


----------



## Sunshine120 (Mar 29, 2010)

How about Dr. Joel Furhmans book called Eat to Live
And Dr, Herbert Shelton Fasting can save your life
Dr. Neal Barnard Fodd for Life
Diet for a new America by John Robbins


----------

